# HOW-TO: from nvidia to nouveau+kms

## hujuice

Stepping from nvidia to nouveau + kms is explained in details in many documents.

However, I didn't find a complete how-to, specially for Gentoo Linux.

I'll try here to recapitulate how to enable nouveau + KMS + framebuffer/fbsplash in an unique recipe.

If you find something wrong or debatable, leave a response to keep this post shared and updated.

Here is the documentation that you may need for a more detailed explanation.

Official: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Wiki: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KMS

Wiki: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nouveau

Note: this HOW-TO has been written during the installation on a 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 (x86) kernel. The 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 (x86_64) steps are exactly identical.

1. Configure your new kernel.

edit 2013 21 02: The Nouveau kernel drivers are now in the "Direct Rendering Manager" sections and no longer in "staging driver".

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

        (all disabled here)

        <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

            [*]   Enable firmware EDID

            [*]   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

            *** disable all drivers ***

        Console display driver support  --->

            <*> Framebuffer Console support

            [*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations

    [*] Staging drivers  --->

        [ ]   Exclude Staging drivers from being built

        <*>     Nouveau (nVidia) cards

            [*]       Support for backlight control
```

(You need the very last one only if you have a laptop.)

Refs:

The X Server Configuration HOWTO - Installing Xorg

Kernel Mode Setting

nouveau

2. Compile the kernel and edit your /boot/grub/grub.conf.

(Tweak the examples depending on your needs)

```
title=Gentoo Linux - 2.6.36-gentoo-r8-s1-kms

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-kms root=/dev/sda6 nouveau.modeset=1
```

Don't forget the last kernel option, nouveau.modeset=1.

If you have/want fbsplash, you can enable it as follow.

```
title=Gentoo Linux - 2.6.36-gentoo-r8-s1-kms

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-kms root=/dev/sda6 splash=verbose,fadein,fadeout,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 nouveau.modeset=1

initrd /fbsplash-natural_gentoo-1024x768
```

(You need the appropriate initrd here. Read the wiki about fbsplash to learn more)

DO NOT REBOOT, take your time to complete the task.

Ref:

Kernel Mode Setting

2a. Recompile kernel depending packages, if upgrading.

If you come from a different kernel version, as usually, you'll need to recompile the kernel depending packages. nvidia-drivers is a weel known one.

Recompile them if you want. It is not relevant for our task.

```
# module-rebuild rebuild
```

(emerge sys-kernel/module-rebuild if you need it.)

3. Teach your system about the new organization and update it.

(Tweak the example using your needs)

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau fbdev v4l vesa vga"
```

Then, obviously, update the system.

If your system was already updated, you should have the following "news" (your use flags may differ).

```
# emerge -uNDav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.9  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -joystick -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nouveau* nvidia v4l vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv (-omapfb) -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB                                                                                                                                   

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.23  USE="libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau* -intel -radeon -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-0.0.16_pre20101130  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.10.1  USE="classic gallium nptl -debug -gles -hardened -llvm -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau* -intel -mach64 -mga -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB                                                                          

Total: 4 packages (1 new, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Build (Don't detach. It will be quick,  just the time to prepare a coffee).

5. Delete (or heavily reduce) your xorg.conf

As nvidia users, you probably still have a xorg.conf file.

If you have an english (us) keyboard you don't need it anymore.

```
# mv /etc/X11/Xorg.conf /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.backup
```

But if you have a non english keyboard, you still need a piece of configuration.

The new xorg spirit is to split the configuration in many files. So, for example, for my italian keyboard, I wrote the following simple configuration.

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier      "keyboard-all"

        Option          "XkbLayout" "it"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

Ref:

The X Server Configuration HOWTO - Tweaking X settings

6. Switch to the new opengl.

```
# eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

(I prefer to stop X before. What will happen if you do it while X is running?)

7. Reboot.

8. Enjoy.

Try to switch now between consoles with ALT+CTRL+Fn and enjoy the difference.

The main disadvantage could be a reduced FPS rate, specially if you are a gamer (I'm not, I cannot give any feeling).

The main advantage is the appropriate hardware management, by the kernel. The console switch is a very clear example of this improvement.

And then, your are using open drivers!   :Cool: 

To learn more about the nouveau implemented/unimplemented features for your card, see the Feature matrix page in the Xorg wiki.

Thumbs up!

HUjuice

Edit: keep the proprietary drivers could create conflicts

----------

## jordanwb

thanks hujuice. Just an additional note, the last time I checked, 3D won't work with the GT200 series and newer cards due to some new chip being added. You can use software compositing like xcompmgr and metacity's built-in compositor. 3D works fine with the 9800 series and older cards.

----------

## hujuice

 *jordanwb wrote:*   

> ...the last time I checked, 3D won't work with the GT200 series and newer cards...

 

According to the X.Org Feature Matrix, the GT200 should be in the same NV50 class of my GTS 250. Composition and 3D work fine for me.

I cannot know anything more, I don't have a cellar full of cards  :Smile: 

Anyway, I've installed nouveau on 5 different cards and everything went very fine, except for a GTS 250 fan management issue.

Generally speaking, the power management is another known limit of nouveau.

Here is a very interesting article about benchmark comparison between the two drivers.

Nvidia is still better, but the gap is going to decrease. In that test, the GT9800 card is where the gap is most noticeable .

Anyway, for non gamers, the KMS advantage is a very good counterpart of the 3D gap.

It depends on your behaviours. For my feeling, the better integration is perceptible.

I'm very happy for the ALT+CTRL+Fn switch (that I use often) and not so sad for the FPS decrease.

Our richness is the opportunity to choice.

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

## jordanwb

 *hujuice wrote:*   

> According to the X.Org Feature Matrix, the GT200 should be in the same NV50 class of my GTS 250. Composition and 3D work fine for me.
> 
> I cannot know anything more, I don't have a cellar full of cards 

 

The last time I tried nouveau was ~6 months ago, the issue was that the driver would lock up the entire system after an unknown amount of time if compiz was running. It may have been fixed. Anyways.

Here's the bug report: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26980

----------

## lkraav

thanks for starting the thread. i'm looking to get plymouth going and am thinking about switching over to nouveau. is anyone here using it with xbmc? is the 3D performance sufficient for it (HD video)? i'm on GT210.

----------

## barul

On my laptop, with a nvidia G310m, nouveau make my X segfault  :Sad: 

----------

## lkraav

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> On my laptop, with a nvidia G310m, nouveau make my X segfault 

 

state your versions also.

----------

## barul

I don't know if I remember well, but xf86-video-nouveau & libdrm& mesa in ~amd64 with the USEs gallium& llvm for mesa, with these options in the kernel :

```
CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_STAGING=y

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y
```

And those desactivated : 

```
CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT

CONFIG_FB_VESA
```

----------

## lkraav

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> I don't know if I remember well, but xf86-video-nouveau & libdrm& mesa in ~amd64 with the USEs gallium& llvm for mesa, with these options in the kernel :

 

```
qlist -Iv nouveau xorg-server drm mesa
```

----------

## hujuice

Since I manage 5 desktop (nvidia card with kde + composition for all them), I can report my experience.

Everything goes fine and smoothly on:

nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 9200M GS] (rev a1) (laptop)

nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)

nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)

The behaviour is fine and smooth, but the pm lack produce a very noisy 100% spinning fan on:

nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)

The composition is NOT smooth on:

nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1) (weird log messages: is it a mistake by me?)

HUjuice

----------

## barul

lkraav: Yes I know, but actually I'm not sure of the versions number, the last time I tested nouveau was maybe 1 or 2 monthes ago. I think it was the day of the release of the "~0.0.16_pre20110323" version of nouveau.

----------

## Otamay

A dirty hack:

I have nvidia and nouveau in the same gentoo system with two kernels sharing the same modules.

The first kernel, vmlinuz-2.6.39-rc3-nouveau has nouveau included in the kernel. The second one, vmlinuz-2.6.39-rc3-nvidia  have nouveau and DRI disabled, and uvesafb enabled by default.

With a custom initrd I have a silent splash which works with both kernels.

There are two xorg.conf configurations, for nouveau and nvidia, called xorg.conf.nouveau and xorg.conf.nvidia .

Reaching xdm init script, it searches for which kernel has been loaded, and changes the X.org configuration to load the X. Below is the function inside xdm that do the trick.

```

check_nvidia() {

        cd /etc/X11/

        if grep -q nouveau /proc/cmdline

                then einfo "Nouveau  kernel detected."

                if !(eselect opengl list | grep xorg | grep -q \*)

                        then

                                einfo "Changing to X11 OpenGL..."

                                eselect opengl set xorg-x11

                fi

                ln -sf xorg.conf.nouveau xorg.conf

        else

                einfo "Kernel without nouveau."

                if !(eselect opengl list | grep nvidia | grep -q \*)

                        then

                                einfo "Changing to nvidia OpenGL..."

                                eselect opengl set nvidia

                fi

                ln -sf xorg.conf.nvidia xorg.conf

        fi

}
```

and check_nvidia is called in the start function, just before startDM.sh line.

---

Nice guide, useful to be in a wiki.

----------

## hujuice

 *Otamay wrote:*   

> A dirty hack:
> 
> ...

 

I like the idea. It is clear and manageable with etc-update or dispatch-conf.

Can we have a nouveau+kms kernel and the nvidia opengl?

 :Shocked: 

HUjuice

----------

## salahx

nouveau locks up my keyboard and display (mouse works and Magic sysrq works).  To get it not to lock up I added  nouveau.noaccel=1 to the command line

----------

## PinguinoLoco

Nice howto. Got it working fine with a 8600GT except two issues:

- Nouveau doesn't respect vsync setting in KDE Desktop Effects. Is there a way to configure nouveau to respect vsync application setting?

- The two power settings of my GPU are detected, but it looks like nouveau always uses the highest one, resulting in a raise of 15 degrees celsius in GPU core temperature (the card is passively cooled)

----------

## kurisu

Thank you for the guide.

I have just switched from nvidia to nouveau on a 7050 onboard card. Works flawlessly now, however, I had to upgrade to 2.6.38. Otherwise, I would have seen nothing but a mess once Xorg has started. EXA definitely requires 2.6.38 on this card.

----------

## Helena

Wish that my GTX460 card (NVC0 type) were supported better by nouveau...

Well you can't have everything as I explained elsewhere https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6662065.html

----------

## wswartzendruber

Does anyone have HDMI audio working?

----------

## shaman200

Thanks Hujuice for this very clear how-to, i'm switching between consoles all the time and I enjoy the difference  :Smile: 

As of nouveau support, it works flawlessly on my GTX560.

Regarding 3D performance, I switched to gnome 3 and it's working perfectly (on kernel 3.1.5).

----------

## fbcyborg

Thank you so much for the howto. 

It saved me a lot of time and worked perfectly.

----------

## fbcyborg

By the way, I've encountered two problems after switching to nouveau+kms:

1) the audio via HDMI doesn't work anymore

2) Sometimes the screen freezes repeatedly every ~20 seconds, sometimes not.

This is what I have seen in the dmesg:

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
```

Could it be that the package x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau conflicts with the nouveau kernel module?

----------

## s4e8

Nouveau always give me GPU lockup, with 8600 and GT240. So I throw these cards, and bought and AMD 6850, and it work except HDMI audio.

----------

## Hu

Recent releases of the kernel disable HDMI audio on (some?) Radeon chipsets because some Radeon cards mishandle video when the audio is probed.  If your card is not affected, you can pass radeon.audio=1 to the kernel to enable HDMI audio.

fbcyborg: that line from dmesg indicates that you did not fully remove the proprietary nVidia driver from your system.  Running both nVidia and Nouveau at the same time is unlikely to work well, if at all.

----------

## depontius

I've managed to build a system that can run either nVidia or nouveau drivers, chosen when X starts.  Simply blacklist all of the kernel drivers, so that none of them load at boot.  Then whenever you start X, the necessary kernel modules will get demand-loaded.  Personally I wouldn't switch drivers without rebooting, simply because I don't trust the nVidia kernel module to completely and safely unload.

Unfortunately none of this works for me.  I have an old system that uses Rambus memory, and is horribly touchy on the video side.  I'm stuck at the 173-series drivers, even though the video card is still supported by the current driver series.  Anything newer, and it crashes in less than an hour.  Unfortunately, Nouveau also crashes within an hour.  The only reliable operation I get is with nvidia-drivers-173.x.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Hu wrote:*   

> fbcyborg: that line from dmesg indicates that you did not fully remove the proprietary nVidia driver from your system.  Running both nVidia and Nouveau at the same time is unlikely to work well, if at all.

 

Thanks a lot, you are right. That was the problem.

----------

## barul

A quick question:

 *Quote:*   

> (You need the very last one only if you have a laptop.)

 

Is there any particular reason to that? Actually I've gentoo-sources-3.2.1-r2, so obviously not the last one, but it works well.

----------

## hujuice

 *barul wrote:*   

> A quick question:
> 
>  *Quote:*   (You need the very last one only if you have a laptop.) 
> 
> Is there any particular reason to that? Actually I've gentoo-sources-3.2.1-r2, so obviously not the last one, but it works well.

 

The very last setting!

----------

## nichocouk

Hi,

I've followed the advice at the start of the thread but cannot get X to work. My card is the following

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. Device 1557

        Kernel driver in use: nouveau

```

At first (I'm working on a fresh install) I could boot my PC and use the console, and when I started X I got a fatal error with something like "screen not found".

I found this thread and followed the advice given, but now I cannot access the console. The PC boots ok but the screen goes black very quickly (and I get an information like D-SUB no signal). It is not responsive to the keyboard nor to the mouse.

The only way I have at the moment is to ssh to my box and fix the configuration, but each reboot leaves me in the same situation.

Here is my dmesg with I hope all the relevant lines and stripped from the rest

```

...

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.3.8-gentoo (root@simplon) (gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo 4.5.3-r2 p1.5, pie-0.4.7) ) #3 SMP Wed Jul 11 10:13:35 BST 2012

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda6 resume=/dev/sda5 nouveau.modeset=1

...

[    0.000000] DMI 2.6 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Viglen DQ67SW/DQ67SW, BIOS SWQ6710H.86A.0062.2012.0418.1112 04/18/2012

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x43e000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-E7FFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E8000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask C00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 400000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0C0000000 mask FC0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 base 43E000000 mask FFE000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000]   8 disabled

[    0.000000]   9 disabled

...

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

...

[    0.436186] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.436328] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.436420] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

...

[    1.153967] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    1.154266] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    1.154410] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    1.154570] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    1.154710] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    1.155221] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    1.155258] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    1.155279] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    1.160106] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    1.162964] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Detected an NVc0 generation card (0x0cf200a1)

[    1.182224] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Attempting to load BIOS image from PRAMIN

[    1.247909] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: ... appears to be valid

[    1.248006] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: BIT BIOS found

[    1.248101] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Bios version 70.26.3a.00

[    1.248197] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: TMDS table version 2.0

[    1.248832] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: MXM: no VBIOS data, nothing to do

[    1.248930] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DCB version 4.0

[    1.249025] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DCB outp 00: 02000300 00000000

[    1.249121] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DCB outp 01: 01000302 00020030

[    1.249218] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DCB outp 02: 04011380 00000000

[    1.249314] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DCB outp 03: 08011382 00020030

[    1.249410] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DCB outp 04: 02022362 00020010

[    1.249506] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DCB conn 00: 00001030

[    1.249644] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DCB conn 01: 00010130

[    1.249811] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DCB conn 02: 00002261

[    1.249951] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 0 at offset 0x69B5

[    1.280189] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 1 at offset 0x70D8

[    1.294802] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 2 at offset 0x865B

[    1.295803] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 3 at offset 0x8665

[    1.295995] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 4 at offset 0x883A

[    1.296135] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table at offset 0x889F

[    1.316249] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 0x889F: Condition still not met after 20ms, skipping following opcodes

[    1.339141] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 3 available performance level(s)

[    1.339240] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 0: core 50MHz shader 101MHz memory 135MHz timing 2 voltage 950mV

[    1.339385] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 1: core 405MHz shader 810MHz memory 324MHz timing 1 voltage 950mV

[    1.339530] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 3: core 981MHz shader 1962MHz memory 2257MHz timing 0 voltage 1062mV-1175mV

[    1.339759] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: c: core 405MHz shader 810MHz memory 324MHz voltage 950mV fanspeed 40%

[    1.345283] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 8192870 kiB.

[    1.345380] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB.

[    1.345476] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

[    1.345571] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator.

...

[    1.345688] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Detected 1024MiB VRAM

[    1.345787] mtrr: type mismatch for e8000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    1.345941] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 512 MiB GART (aperture)

[    1.353442] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    1.353547] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

[    1.493104] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: allocated 1920x1080 fb: 0x210180000, bo ffff88042b72ec00

[    1.493393] fbcon: nouveaufb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.494574] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: EvoCh 0 Mthd 0x0080 Data 0x00000000 (0x000b 0x05)

[    1.812930] Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2793.652 MHz.

[    1.812934] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    3.491931] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: EvoCh 1 Mthd 0x0080 Data 0x00000000 (0x000b 0x05)

[    3.496495] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    3.499255] fb0: nouveaufb frame buffer device

[    3.499267] drm: registered panic notifier

[    3.499275] [drm] Initialized nouveau 0.0.16 20090420 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

...

[    3.554066] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

...

[    4.083892] HDMI status: Codec=3 Pin=6 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

...

[    4.377110] HDMI status: Codec=0 Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

[    4.386113] HDMI status: Codec=1 Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

[    4.395101] HDMI status: Codec=2 Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

[    4.404084] HDMI status: Codec=3 Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

```

Any help appreciated! Thanks...

----------

## nichocouk

I have found a possible explanation at http://www.berberblog.com/?p=33. I am running Linux version 3.3.8-gentoo but is seems this kernel version has issues with KMS / nouveau. I will update to the latest (unstable) kernel and will report.

----------

## nichocouk

I have now installed gentoo-sources-3.4.4 and it seems to work fine now. On to installing XFCE!

 :Smile: 

----------

## DevOne

Ohhh this seems to be a good reference!

I have to switch from nvidia driver to the open-source one due to I have to stick on a particular nvidia-drivers (since a new one is known to not work with my card) and so I have conflict with xorg-server (that nvidia-driver support only xorg-server 1.17) and xf86-input-evdev that wants xorg-server 1.18

I am trying this guide out...

----------

## augustin

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have to switch from nvidia driver to the open-source one due to I have to stick on a particular nvidia-drivers (since a new one is known to not work with my card) and so I have conflict with xorg-server (that nvidia-driver support only xorg-server 1.17) and xf86-input-evdev that wants xorg-server 1.18
> 
> 

 

Regarding nvidia-drivers and  xorg-server 1.18 check this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1052192-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## augustin

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> Ohhh this seems to be a good reference!
> 
> 

 

The OP dates back to 2011. Is the information still valid?

----------

## DevOne

 *augustin wrote:*   

>  *DevOne wrote:*   Ohhh this seems to be a good reference!
> 
>  
> 
> The OP dates back to 2011. Is the information still valid?

 

Yes...I can confirm it worked on my gentoo. Everything is fine although it is a bit slower than the nvidia one.

----------

